# Frogs & Toads > Dart Frogs (Dendrobatidae) > Gallery for Dart Frogs >  A few of my darts

## JMugleston

Darts
Tincs








Leucs


D. auratus

----------


## Lynn

Beautiful darts and great photos- thanks for sharing !
 :Butterfly:

----------


## nok1888

Crackin frogs m8, I'm looking to keep D. Auratus in the near future after a lot of research lol

2.0 Border Collies - Jinky and Chance
3.0 Cats - Monty, Dodger and Crunchie
1.1 Royal Pythons Orlina and Sedrick
0.1 BCI Boa - Aasia
1.0 Western Hognose - Hagrid
0.1 Bearded Dragon - iiara

----------


## frogfreaks

Purty! It's nice to see the Tincs, Auratus and Leucs.  :Smile: 

How many of each do you have?

----------


## nok1888

Do you keep them all in same terrarium or do they get housed separate?

(couldn't edit my first post some how)

2.0 Border Collies - Jinky and Chance
3.0 Cats - Monty, Dodger and Crunchie
1.1 Royal Pythons Orlina and Sedrick
0.1 BCI Boa - Aasia
1.0 Western Hognose - Hagrid
0.1 Bearded Dragon - iiara

----------

